# Delta Downdraft Table , Good or Bad?



## Cruiszr (Jan 15, 2014)

I have had a Delta downdraft table that I got at Lowes 3 or 4 years ago on clearance and was trying to lay out my workshop and wondered if I should try and incorporate into one of my work benches. I have been reading reviews about prefab downdraft table and it seems like the response has been less than favorable. Before I make a final decision about this I would like to get some opinions from LJ. Your input would be appreciated.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Getting some of the dust away from your lungs is better than getting no dust away. And, because you're a skilled woodworker, you can always remove it and adapt the bench to something different whenever you want to.

Go for it!

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

+1 what Lee said


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I got one also and only used it a couple of times. Agree if you need one you should use this or make one. My current plan is to put it behind my lathe for lathe sanding. This seems a better use for me than as a downdraft table.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

There is no reason you can't add a scoop (like a back splash) to the back. I have 4×4 piece of Masonite I drilled a gazillion holes in, set on a six box [with a bottom] and it helps a lot, with my dust collector tied to it via a 4" hole.

I'm thinking of building another, but slanting the bottom and enlarging the holes.

Using the one I have, I lay window shade vinyl (the roll up kind) on the unused areas to increase air flow where I'm working.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah I'm with Lee. I just made a little mobile workstation with a downdraft box build into it and so far I love it, although I've only used it a couple times, its very handy, I am in desperate need of dust collection so anything helps me out.

I made mine with a removable cover so I can still have some bench space when I'm not using it.


----------

